# Effective Treatment for Lice?



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

One of the kids seemed fairly itchy so I examined her and found a cluster of white eggs on her chin, all of which I destroyed. Then I looked her over well and found 3 clusters of nasty lice. Not sure which kind of lice it is, they were in a cluster close to the skin and brownish, then did not run when I was going after them just stayed in their gross little cluster. They were mainly along her spine/back area. Some at the shoulder as well on a couple of the others. 
I examined all the rest of the herd and found lice on 3 kids and 2 adults. But I am going to treat every single one of them ( 45 + goats) I am sure it is uncomfortable, not healthy and quite honestly makes me itchy and my skin crawl! 

Some of these kids are 3 week old Nigies and tiny so I want something safe for them as well. 

What have you found effective? 

Do you give it orally, wash them with it, or inject it? I prefer not to inject all of them if possible, orally will be bad enough, lol. 

What dosage?

Do you re-treat in a couple of weeks in case of reinfestation?

I do have DE but have not found it to be very effective. I will clean out all the current hay/straw in the barn, put down some DE and then add new bedding. 
Oh I am so itchy, I might dust myself, lol.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yellow dusting sulfur in the feed works. According to Pat Coleby, use 1 1/2 tsp per goat per day for full size goats. 

You can also dust it on them, just rub into the fur along the spine. I'd rather feed it since it stinks.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I just went through this with my calves, I treated all the animals that we have just to be sure. Horses, cows, calves, goals, llama, chickens and turkeys. I went to the local feed store and grabbed a couple of tins of delousing powder. I just sprinkled the powder on all the animals, then with a gloved hand i just rubbed the powder into the skin. I did that about a week and a half ago. It said to re-check and re-dose if needed in 2 weeks. I also sprinkled the dust all around the barn as well.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

We found it on our goats, too. A neighbor said they use durasect and it is safe fro pregnant goats as well.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

If you have a big R near you they carry stuff called Python Powder, it is safe for milking cows, goats, sheep etc and pregnant ones as well. It works great, just use long sleeves and disposable gloves to administer as it makes your hands all tingly and that isn't good.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

There is a Big R up in Greeley about 30 mins away. I will call my usual feed store and see if they have that or any of the others mentioned in stock. 

I read that on the goat babies you can use puppy and kitten flea powder. But for adults they do not give much meds/powder/pour on info. I would love to dip them all ( not that they mentioned what the dip was) but i know they would HATE that and no clue how the huge Nubian would get dipped  

I wish it was warmer and I would shave them all and hope the sun, lack of fur and etc would do it. 

I am still so itchy! I had human lice in the 7th grade. A girl "infected" half the class and I cried all the way home when they found it in my hair. Oh the idea of bugs breeding and eating my scalp makes me loose it. I am so glad I cannot catch it from the goats.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

TSC carries a pour on called Lice No More, I have used it as a pour on & also on kids(Nigies here too). Come's in a gallon or it might be bigger so it would do all your goats no problem.
I would be sure & clean all the bedding areas & dust them with DE or other powder for lice as well as there favorite lounging areas.

CYLENCE also works Great but that has to be ordered from a place like Jeffers, at least stores around here I haven't see carry it, plus it is quite a bit more exspensive.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Any pyrethrin based flea and tick shampoo should work (since they are kids you could probably bathe them indoors and take them back out after they are dry).


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Tie a chicken to the goat.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Heritagefarm said:


> Tie a chicken to the goat.


??????????


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Haha, my chickens are always pecking through my goats fur.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have more goats than chickens so they probably could not keep up  Some of my goats do not mind the chickens and the fur picking, but others warn the chickens off. One goat likes them on his back and encourages it and he does not have lice, he is just weird! lol 

I have not been impressed with the super horsey feed stores around me and the stuff available. I am just going to go ahead and order Cylence. Or when I go up to Greeley see if I can find that Python Powder.

Oh I could hear the screaming now of bathing goat kids. A few drops of rain and my goats swear they are melting and run for the barn, lol.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Goat kids aren't any harder to bathe than a dog. Sure, they won't like it, but they will smell and feel really good afterwards.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

...Bathing goats?!


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Any of us who show have bathed goats numerous times. It is not difficult to do, and can be the most effective treatment for skin conditions, including lice infestations.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We use Permectin down the spine, it's a thick oil base & does a good job.

HF


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

saanengirl said:


> Any of us who show have bathed goats numerous times. It is not difficult to do, and can be the most effective treatment for skin conditions, including lice infestations.


I didn't know that. (They have to look that good for a show? Eek..)


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL,







of our yak-goat with a chicken.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

LoL that is what my barn roof prancing Nubian does. But he rubs up against where they are roosting and gets them on his back. 

I bathed my buck once. Sure he looked good and smelled good but I was soaked and I smelled! 

I can bathe the two babies who do have lice and I went ahead and order Cylence. I am tired of calling and driving around for products they do not carry since they are not used on _horses_ cause we all know you must own horses :croc:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the CYlence also & it works really good for the biting flies also. That's actually why I bought it in the first place. I hate to see the poor little goats being bitten by flies & it drives them crazy which in turn drives me crazy. 
I use Skin So Soft mixed with water for flies & mosquitos some times too but it doesn't last as long but the goats skin & fur are nice & shiny & soft, plus they smell good too.


----------

